# Bronx pale ale.



## CrookedFingers (19/5/14)

Hey all.
Just a heads up, now that I have cleaned out all my local dans !!!

Brooklyn Brewery's Bronx pale ale is being run out at a silly price.

$30 a slab....... Of pints !!!

I managed to score just over 6 !
It may just be a melbourne deal, I don't know, but worth checking.





Excuse the box of carltons, I am a tradie and it is just for bartering.

But the others are great value.
For those not familiar. 6.3%, nice and hoppy, centennial being the more predominant hop I think.

Anyway, good luck if you find some.

CF


----------



## rbtmc (19/5/14)

Why so cheap I wonder? Are they a bit stale?


----------



## CrookedFingers (19/5/14)

The 'best before' date is today.
But being a liquid under pressure i would assume they will last a bit.

They taste fine to me anywhoo, I have had many before these and they taste the same.


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/5/14)

its a pretty tasty pale ale....cough...IPA....lol

Dans out at Orange in NSW had a sale too becuase they couldnt move them, pity my local didnt. Although for $65 per case of pints of IPA ( dont be fooled to think its a pale ale ) is a good price.

Really good Centennial and Cascade hop combo.


----------



## SimoB (19/5/14)

I love this beer. I cleaned my local Dan's already. The ordered 10 new slabs, I think the price will be going back up though

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## verysupple (19/5/14)

Thanks for letting us know. Although all my nearest Dan's are out. I'm not sure what part of Melb you guys (CrookedFingers and SimoB) are in but if it was you... :angry: . It's a shame because that's damn cheap!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/5/14)

don't bother looking for them in Brisbane, we've cleaned out every DM already. Friday was declared Bronx Day.

They're cheap because they're deleting the line. Beers were close to the BB date but still tasted very fresh.


----------



## sp0rk (19/5/14)

Awww, none left at Coffs


----------



## CrookedFingers (19/5/14)

I cleaned out Brentford Square Vermont, and Stamford Rowville. Endeavour Hills had none and Burvale were out too.
Its funny walking in to a bottle and asking for everything, they say"what?"

"yep….all of them please !"
haha

Liam, thats what I thought, they are deleting the line.
And yeah, they taste good to me !

Wont last long here anyway !


CF


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/5/14)

by the way - the website said they were out of stock for all the stores we went to, but there was actually a few cartons left at each (not any more :chug


----------



## SimoB (19/5/14)

I cleaned out the the one on the corner of Burwood highway and Springvale road. Is that Vermont - crooked fingers I thought I got them all. Well at least I know where to get some, where do you live again? Haha

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrookedFingers (19/5/14)

Haha !
Thats the Burvale one.
Funny thing was, as I was leaving one of my mates came driving in to see if they had any too !!

You beat us SimoB !!


----------



## Mall (19/5/14)

Kew had 2 slabs...gottem


----------



## Screamadelica (19/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> don't bother looking for them in Brisbane, we've cleaned out every DM already. Friday was declared Bronx Day.
> 
> They're cheap because they're deleting the line. Beers were close to the BB date but still tasted very fresh.


God dammit. Yeah I called up and they said that nowhere in Brisbane had any in stock.

Snooze you lose I guess


----------



## Red Baron (19/5/14)

Rockhampton is now clear. I already thought they were a great price at 11.90 a 4 pack!!! Shame to see them delete the line.......

Cheers,
RB


----------



## Mall (19/5/14)

Bulleen 1 slab....sold


----------



## CrookedFingers (19/5/14)

Haha
Mall is all over it !!


----------



## going down a hill (19/5/14)

Preston and Fundoora are out of stock. No dice for me.


----------



## Mall (19/5/14)

I will check Eltham 1st thing 2morrow 

Mall


----------



## CrookedFingers (19/5/14)

A man on a mission!

Love it !


CF


----------



## Mall (20/5/14)

Eltham 0 in stock


----------



## Snow (20/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> don't bother looking for them in Brisbane, we've cleaned out every DM already. Friday was declared Bronx Day.
> 
> They're cheap because they're deleting the line. Beers were close to the BB date but still tasted very fresh.


Liam you bastard! I love this beer and have been buying it regularly. How many cases did you get? Bring some to the case swap? :wub:

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/5/14)

I only got 1 carton for myself - got some cans left, I'll keep a couple in the back of the fridge where I can't see them B)


----------



## fcmcg (20/5/14)

ascot vale had 5 last wednesday when i got as case as they had dropped from $95 a case to $65


----------



## lukiferj (20/5/14)

Snow said:


> Liam you bastard! I love this beer and have been buying it regularly. How many cases did you get? Bring some to the case swap? :wub:
> 
> Cheers - Snow.


Yeah nice one Liam h34r:


----------



## doon (20/5/14)

Watergardens had 22 cans left I grabbed 8. Had to show manager price on website as they had no ideas about it


----------



## shaunous (20/5/14)

There is a reason they are cheap, they taste very average.

Im not sure where all this praise is coming from, there is 3 full trolleys of them at the front counter in our local DM, I bought another 4 pack to just make sure I was right the first time in them tasting terrible, and yep, second tasting confirmed it. everyone i've spoke to thinks the same.

Congrats u lot for picking up a bargain, u can ave em.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (20/5/14)

I like this beer but just watch out for cans with a best before stamp of : 051920141305. all have a lot of metallic floaties, looks like the lining of the can is breaking up?
They settle to the bottom of the glass pretty quickly.
Cheers


----------



## shaunous (20/5/14)

3GumsBrewing said:


> I like this beer but just watch out for cans with a best before stamp of : 051920141305. all have a lot of metallic floaties, looks like the lining of the can is breaking up?
> They settle to the bottom of the glass pretty quickly.
> Cheers


Sweet jesus!


----------



## kevo (20/5/14)

3GumsBrewing said:


> have a lot of metallic floaties, looks like the lining of the can is breaking up?
> They settle to the bottom of the glass pretty quickly.


 Those metallic floaties should settle to the bottom of your colon pretty quickly too


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/5/14)

shaunous said:


> There is a reason they are cheap, they taste very average.
> 
> Im not sure where all this praise is coming from, there is 3 full trolleys of them at the front counter in our local DM, I bought another 4 pack to just make sure I was right the first time in them tasting terrible, and yep, second tasting confirmed it. everyone i've spoke to thinks the same.
> 
> Congrats u lot for picking up a bargain, u can ave em.


all the ones I've had were great. Heaps of hop flavour & aroma, like a smaller cousin of Ballast point Big Eye IPA. Maybe your DM had them poorly stored for a while?


----------



## doon (20/5/14)

No floaties in mine as have same date as mentioned. They aren't mid blowing but for less then two bucks a can they are pretty damn good


----------



## kevo (20/5/14)

Not a beer that blew my mind either, but I am becoming more likely to buy hoppy styles from the States in cans rather than bottles.


----------



## shaunous (21/5/14)

Im no great brewer or knower of ingredients, but is one of the hops used (I cant remember what hops are in it) known for giving that twang aftertaste that myself and all others around here I have spoken to seem to give it?
It's just not as smooth as other PA/IPA's i've had or brewed. Soon as it hits the mouth and nose its great, then 2 seconds later your quickly throwing it down your thoat so you dont get that funny taste.




kevo said:


> Not a beer that blew my mind either, but I am becoming more likely to buy hoppy styles from the States in cans rather than bottles.


Main reason I bought it the secong time, knowing I didnt super love it after the first. That and its 6.3%


----------



## CrookedFingers (21/5/14)

3GumsBrewing said:


> I like this beer but just watch out for cans with a best before stamp of : 051920141305. all have a lot of metallic floaties, looks like the lining of the can is breaking up?
> They settle to the bottom of the glass pretty quickly.
> Cheers


Just cut a can open after pouring, those little floaties are there, but the inside of the can looks smooth as a babies bum, I can't see any deterioration in the can at all.
I did tip some dregs on to a plate and had a look, they look organic, i squashed a few with my finger and they smudged on the plate.
Maybe just crap that got through at canning.
Possibly they don't filter the beer first ?

Still tastes good to me !

CF


----------



## razz (21/5/14)

I got a four pack last week and the first two were tending to gush a bit, by the time I got them poured all the CO2 was knocked out and they tasted a bit flat. The other two cans were very nice. No floaties.


----------



## lukiferj (21/5/14)

I had bought 2 4 packs prior to the craziness of last weekend. Thought they were very drinkable for 12.90 a 4 packs. Last Thursday/Friday I bought 2 and a half cartons at $30 a pop. Haven't noticed any floaties yet and the flavour/aroma is still definitely there. Would buy again at full price (which is now 9.90 a 4 pack or 50 a carton)


----------



## Burt de Ernie (21/5/14)

I went in search for Bronx but couldn't find any.......but I did come across this at Maroubra Dan Murphy for 10.99 a case!

https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_727762/crabbie-s-spiced-orange-alcoholic-ginger-beer-500ml


----------

